# Neuer Schaltschrank, Modernisierung oder Umbau ?



## bike (20 Juli 2011)

Hallo,

wir haben die Diskussion zur Zeit, wann es ein Umbau oder eine Modernisierung ist.

Unser Reparaturwerk ist da in meinen Augen etwas nachlässig.
Es wird teilweise der Schaltschrank erneuert und neue Maschinendaten und ein neues PLC eingesetzt. 
Nach meinem Verständnis muss dann eine Sicherheitsabnahme durchgeführt werden, unsere Kollegen beschreiben dies als Retrofit, so dass keine Abnahme benötigt wird.

In den entsprechenden Normen habe ich nichts gefunden oder es ist so verschlüsselt und versteckt, dass ich es nicht finde.

Was ist richtig?  
Hat jemand einen Hinweis oder einen  aussagekräftigen Literaturhinweis wo ich mich klug machen kann?

Hintergrund ist, dass ich bei einem neuen Projekt, neben einigen neuen Maschinen auch einige recyle Maschinen dabei habe. 

Danke für Tipps und Hinweise


bike


----------



## Paule (20 Juli 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Es wird teilweise der Schaltschrank erneuert und neue Maschinendaten und ein neues PLC eingesetzt.
> Nach meinem Verständnis muss dann eine Sicherheitsabnahme durchgeführt werden, unsere Kollegen beschreiben dies als Retrofit, so dass keine Abnahme benötigt wird.


Hallo bike,
das kann man eventuell schon als "keine wesentliche Änderung" laufen lassen.
Hier mal ein Auszug von Pilz dazu:


> *Beispiel für wesentliche Änderungen*
> - Eine Pressenlinie, die bisher nur im Automatikbetrieb arbeitet, wird zusätzlich auf Handbetrieb nachgerüstet
> - Einbau zusätzlicher Maschinen in eine vorhandene Produktionsanlage zur Produktionserhöhung und damit verbundenem verändertem Funktions- und Schutzkonzept
> - Ein reiner Austausch von Relaissteuerung gegen eine Sicherheitssteuerung z.B. PSS ist i.d.R. keine wesentliche Änderung
> - Änderungen, die ausschließlich der Verbesserung der Sicherheit dienen sind i.d.R. keine wesentlichen Änderungen


----------



## bike (20 Juli 2011)

Danke Paule,

wo ist die Grenze zwischen wesentlich und nicht wesentlich?
Durch die neuen Maschinendaten und der neuen Plc wird das Teil schneller in der Bearbeitung.

Mir ist nicht klar, warum die keine Abnahme machen.
Das sind ca 4 - 5 Stunden Aufwand und dann sind alle Sicherheitsrelevanten Funktionen geprüft und dokumentiert.  

Ich bin inzwischen fast so weit, dass ich die Abnahme beim Kunden während der Inbetriebnahme mache.
Fühle mich dann bestimmt besser.  


bike


----------



## Safety (20 Juli 2011)

Hallo,
  ein immer wieder hochkochendes Thema.
  Also man kann nur beurteilen ob eine wesentliche Veränderung vorliegt wenn man die Risiken die durch eine Erneuerung beurteilt. Wenn man eine Leistungserhöhung an einer Maschine vornimmt sind da einige potenzielle Risiken, z.B. zu gering dimensionierte Mechanik oder Veränderte Stoppzeiten an Schutztüren oder Lichtvorhängen. Es wurden hier schon öfter Dokumente zu dem Thema bereit gestellt BG-Chemie, HLF 2011 usw. also suche mal nach wesentlicher Veränderung.
  Auch ein Austausch einer Steuerung kann zu neuen Gefährdungen führen muss man eben untersuchen und bewerten.


----------



## Andreas Koenig (20 Juli 2011)

Die ursprüngliche Frage geht m.E. garnicht darum, ob eine "wesentliche" Änderung vorliegt, sondern eher um das Thema, ob man nachdem man eine recht umfassende Änderung an der Maschine  durchgeführt hat, eine Verifizierung/Validierung/Prüfung durchzuführen hat. Dazu steht was in DIN EN 13849-1 und -2. 
Ein neuer Schaltschrank bedeutet automatisch neue Fehlerquellen. Z.b. können Fehler bei der Projektierung, Verkabelungsfehler, Fehler an Komponenten, Fehler dadurch dass neue Komponenten eben nicht 1:1 genauso anzuschließen sind, Fehler durch im Rahmen des Schaltschranktausches in aller Regel gemachte Änderung....etc etc. auftreten. 

Schon deshalb ist eine Prüfung und Abnahme erforderlich = allgemeine Sorgfaltspflicht. Zu überlegen wäre allenfalls, was zu prüfen ist.

- Prüfung auf sicherheitstechnische Mängel die im Rahmen des Schaltschrankumbaues zu beheben sind (dringend zu empfehlen *vor* Angebotsabgabe/Projektierung) - Hauptproblem: Elektrofachkräfte haben eine "Garantenstellung", dh. sie müssen die bei der Projektierung/Installation auftretenden Mängel beseitigen oder mindestens dem betreiberanzeigen. (Es gibt aus meiner Erfahrung fast keine Maschine, bei der ein totaler Steuerungsumbau anfällt, die sicherheitstechnisch IO ist). Wenn ein Unfall passiert, kommt stereotyp die Antwort: "ja, xyz hat die Maschine umgebaut, da müssen Sie sich an den wenden.)

- Funktionsprüfung der gesamten Sicherheitstechnik (in jedem Fall)
- Prüfung der Reaktion auf Fehler (bei Systemen Kat 2...4) z.B. könnten Tests in der neuen SPS nicht/falsch implementiert sein
- Prüfung der Elektrik / VDE (zumindest für Änderungsumfang)
- Nachlaufmessungen falls Lichtvorhang/Zweihand vorhanden
- ....

Gruss Andreas


----------



## Tommi (20 Juli 2011)

Hallo,

ich kann noch, wie Safety schon angedeutet hat, diesen Link zum Thema
besteuern.

http://www.bgchemie.de/files/96/Wesentliche_Veraenderung_von_Maschinen.pdf

Ansonsten wurde meiner Meinung nach alles gesagt. :s12:

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## bike (20 Juli 2011)

Genau so wie Andreas es beschrieben habe sehe ich es auch.

Danke, jetzt habe ich die Argumente die ich gesucht habe.


bike


----------



## Paule (20 Juli 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Danke, jetzt habe ich die Argumente die ich gesucht habe.


Bike, ich glaube du hast morgen einen diskussionsreichen Arbeitstag vor dir, deshalb hier noch ein paar Tipps zur Konfliktlösung:

http://arbeitsblaetter.stangl-taller.at/KOMMUNIKATION/Konfliktloesung.shtml

http://www.berufsstrategie.de/bewerbung-karriere-soft-skills/konflikte-konfliktloesung-konfliktbewaeltigung.php


----------



## bike (20 Juli 2011)

Danke, Paule *ROFL*

Es ist schon seltsam, wenn man darüber nur liest ist alles easy.
Doch wenn man auf einmal direkt damit zu tun hat, dann schaut das ganz anders aus.

Bisher hatte ich immer neue Maschinen in meinen Projekten, doch nun ist das eben etwas anders.


bike


----------



## Safety (21 Juli 2011)

Hallo,
  ich gebe Andreas recht Überprüfungen sind Pflicht da gibt es keine wenn und aber!
  Es ist auch nicht von Bedeutung für den Betreiber on wesentliche Veränderung oder nicht es müssen sichere Arbeitsmittel bzw. Maschinen zur Verfügung gestellt werden, mindestens ist aber die Betriebssicherheitsverordnung einzuhalten. Dieses kann man aber nur durch eine Überprüfung, wie auch sonst! Und wenn ich was an einer Maschine ändere dann ist und bleibt der erste Schritt welche neuen Gefährdungen entstehen und aus dieser Untersuchung ergeben sich dann eben die Sicherheitsmaßnahmen, nicht den zweiten vor dem ersten Schritt und am Schluss prüfen wir die Sicherheitsfunktionen das ist niemals ausreichend! Es ist ja auch logisch wie will ich eine Schutzmaßnahme planen wenn ich keine Ahnung habe wogegen. Auch kleine Änderungen können erhebliche neue Gefährdungen ergeben, auch ein Austausch einer Steuerung muss man untersuchen es wurden in der Vergangenheit einiges an Sicherheitsfunktionen bzw. Diagnosen über nicht sichere SPS gefahren oder der auch ein Umbau in der Hydraulik kann ein Sicherheitsfunktion zunichtemachen. Bei einem Umbau sollte man folgendes Beachten:
1.       Gibt es eine Risikobeurteilung für die Maschine
2.       Sind die Schutzmaßnahmen beschrieben
3.       Sind die Sicherheitsfunktionen beschrieben
4.       Punkt 1-3 nicht vorhanden muss ich mir selbst Gedanken machen
5.       Erfüllt die Maschine überhaupt die Forderungen der Betriebssicherheitsverordnung
6.       Welche neuen Gefährdungen erzeuge ich
7.       Was für eine Sicherheitstechnische Auswirkung hat mein Umbau
8.       Wie bekomme ich die Maschine wieder sicher
9.       Ob es eine wesentliche Veränderung ist, hat  dann Auswirkungen auf den Umfang der Dokumentation und der Maßnahmen. Der Gesetzgeber hat die Messlatte für eine wesentliche Veränderung sehr hoch gelegt, es sollen notwenige Investitionen nicht verhindert werden. 
10.   Dokumentieren des ganzen Vorgangs mit Risikobeurteilung und Sicherheitsmaßnahmen
11.   Betriebsanleitung anpassen bzw. neu verfassen.
12.   Überprüfen der Vorhandenen und neuen Schutzmaßnahmen
13.   Wenn nötig Konformitätserklärung 

  Ich kann Betreibern nur sehr empfehlen alle diese Dokumente schon beim Maschinen kauf mit zu erwerben dann macht eine Bewertung eines Umbaus weniger Arbeit. 
  Ich habe diese Punkt aus dem Gedächtnis geschrieben wenn einem noch was einfällt bitte ergänzen.
  Also die Prüfung kommt am Ende und ersetzt nie diesen ganzen Vorgang.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (21 Juli 2011)

Die eigentliche Schwierigkeit liegt doch darin, dass die Norm viel Spielraum lässt, was eine wesentliche Veränderung ist. So richtig schwarz<->weiß ist das wohl nur in wenigen Fällen bei einer Modernisierung.

In nahezu allen Büchern, Heftchen und pdf´s zu diesem Thema findet sich irgendwo ein passender Hinweis, entsprechende Sachkenntnis natürlich vorausgesetzt:

...im Zweifel sollte man immer mit Vernunft entscheiden...

Da kann der innere Schweinehund oder der Kaufmann vielleicht auch noch etwas Anderes im Sinn haben. Für die gelt es dann nur noch Argumente zu finden. Aus meiner Sicht hast Du Dich schon dafür entschieden, die Zertifizierung noch einmal zu machen. Und wenn Du es als richtig empfindest, solltest Du das auch anstreben.


----------

